# Substrate Color



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Hello I am somewhat new to keeping plants and have a question about Eco-Complete. Does anyone use it? How does the black color look overall in an aquarium with plants? I have never tried a dark colored substrate like this.

Also is anyone familiar with a product called Flora-Base? What color is it exactly? I have decided to try one of the "nutrient rich" substrates and now my primary interest is in trying to find the best color choice for my aquarium.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

I like the appearance of eco-complete. It's gray/black with infrequent white specks.

Dark substrates are more soothing to fish anyway so I would always advise people to use a black(ish) substrate.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I like the way eco-complete looks in my aquariums. I've used lighter substrates before and found them distracting since I want the focus to be on my plants and fish. Its mostly a matter of personal preference and the effect you're after, so choose what you like the look of.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I used Eco in my first planted tank and it brings out the greens in the plants and also the color in the fish. 

Flora-base is similiar in color to Flourite, a reddish/brown color.


----------

